# Word for the day  putative



## Josiah (May 29, 2015)

pu·ta·tive
ˈpyo͞odədiv/


adjective


generally considered or reputed to be.
"the putative father of a boy of two"


synonyms:	supposed, assumed, presumed; accepted, recognized; commonly regarded, presumptive, alleged, reputed, reported, rumored
"the putative cause of the brain damage was lead poisoning"


----------

